# trailer or truck box??



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so heres my situation. i put my atv in the back of my truck and i cant close the end gate and i was really wanting to just so i could have a backup if my 20$ ratchet strap breaks. also if my atv rolled forward too far it could take out my back window. another concern is when you leave your endgate down i have heard the rocks chip it up pretty bad. so im kinda looking at just getting a small trailer just big enough to carry my quad. the only down side is that i have heard those small trailers dont pull very good and they kinda bounce around alot on bumpy roads. so im looking for some input before i go ahead and buy a trailer. or make my truck work.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

here something you might want to look in to, you actually take your tailgate off with this setup.

http://www.discountramps.com/ironman-equipment-racks.htm

to the "mod" sorry if i was not suppose to put this up


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

tylerolso said:


> here something you might want to look in to, you actually take your tailgate off with this setup.
> 
> http://www.discountramps.com/ironman-equipment-racks.htm
> 
> to the "mod" sorry if i was not suppose to put this up


1st time I seen one of these.....but for a few hundred more $ I would go with a trailer, a bigger one (you never know when you'll buy your next toy, or haul a friend's ride).


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that is nice but i have to agree with the trailer. you could get a 5x8 for around 500 just have to do some searching.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

My dad has a 5x8 and a 6x12. I've pulled my brute alone on both trailers and prefer the 6x12 than the 5x8. Brutes are pretty heavy and with my brute on the 5x8 the trailer still bounces alot on bumpy roads. It's a pretty good and sturdy trailer but out of the 2 I would have to go with the 6x12 almost everytime.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so can you fit 2 on the 6 x 12?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If you load them on sidways you can. My brute is 7'3" long, so they won't fit end to end.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

On our 6x12 we can fit one brute long ways and a smaller bike sideways. We have rails that keep it 6' so a brute sideways is too long. If it didn't have rails then you could fit two, one sideways and one forwards.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

on our trailer its 6" wide with rails but i put blocks where my back tires sit and put the ramps on sideways and load my brute up sideways then my brother puts his canam longways.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I fit mine in the back of a Tacoma crew cab. back it in will keep the window in one piece.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 7'x12' trailer. a brute just barely fits sideways.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'd go for a trailer and unless you are short on space to keep it at home, I'd get one at least 16'. May as well buy one that you wont grow out of very fast and it can pay off in the long run. Me and a buddy of mine swap out on driving duties and use my trailer since we can fit 3 ATVs on it. Its already saved me on gas. I actually wish I had gotten an 18 or 20'.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

^ I agree with Col Sanders I've been borrowing trailers for the last couple years from 5x8, 6x12, 7x12, and i believe its a 7x16 but either way i like the 7x16 the best by far has been the 7x16. If you find the right one that's not a heavy construction thats the only option when i buy one for me.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i was looking for trailers last year and was looking for something to put my brute and my tractor on. we were looking at 18ft and ended up getting the 20ft. i can fit 5 bikes on it and i can haul my tractor and 1 bike. i have to build something to protect my finders though. dont like to load sideways on the finders. i alway find a ditch to pull up in so the trailer is at an angle. so i have to agree the bigger the better if you are looking to carry more bikes. it was only 100 bucks more for the 20ft over the 18ft.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

As everyone is saying, go as big as you can. I have a 6.5'x12'er I am currently redoing. If it wasnt for the fact I am going to have less than $250 in it total, I woulda gone bigger. However, the next step for me is a 24'-30' gooseneck, which isnt quite in the budget for me now. 

I tow it now with a 5x8, and I hate highway driving with it as it bounces all over the place, even with the brute on it.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

throw a headache rack and a toolbox in your truck, then drive the brute up onto the tool box. my buddy doesthis in a fullsize shortbox ford, and he can just barely close the gate. i have a little 4x8 trailer, and it works, but not very good for long trips or really rough road.


----------

